# help me to buy a hd 7850



## IndianRambo (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys! help me to find MSI R7850 PE. Cheapest i can find is 17250/- from Theitwares. Is anywere else i can get lower price. I will buy within 2-5 days, preferring online to buy.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that's the only place where you can buy online and the price is OK too. For something cheaper, have a look at the Gigabyte twin fan model.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 23, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> Guys! help me to find MSI R7850 PE. Cheapest i can find is 17250/- from Theitwares. Is anywere else i can get lower price. I will buy within 2-5 days, preferring online to buy.



Try theitwares , they have a gigabyte OC edition for 16,150.

*www.theitwares.com/gigabyte-gvr785...t-gddr5-express-hdcp-graphic-card-p-3056.html


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 23, 2012)

You can get the pe edition for 16800 from smc. They also stock the twin frozr edition.
There you go 
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think its in stock at SMC atm.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 23, 2012)

Well you can contact them for the stock confirmation.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 23, 2012)

thank u saikiasunny. probably by tommorow or day after will buy it. is  it including of shipping.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, if i am not wrong shipping will be 100 more.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 23, 2012)

i'll call in the morning and then i confirm.

checked the shipping charges 

surface-100/-
express-300/-

anyone have a idea what to choose


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 24, 2012)

please give us a review after buying, I am in the thoughts of buying the same card soon.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 25, 2012)

Contacted smc international, they quoted 16900/- including shipping through air.
Made the payment, waiting for their conformation and shipping details.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 25, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> Contacted smc international, they quoted 16900/- including shipping through air.
> Made the payment, waiting for their conformation and shipping details.



Which one did you choose? MSI?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 25, 2012)

Msi 7850 power edition

does anyone know how much time smc takes to confirm the payment. bcoz, i deposited the cash in the bank by today afternoon and immediately asked the cashier he said it credited to their account.after reaching home i called and inform them about the payment, they ask to mail the payslip to confirm and they said will call back by evening. waited for the call,they didn't so i called smc to confirm the payment, they said, there is no report about payment, so they can check only by tommorow.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 25, 2012)

takes 24 hrs at most.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 26, 2012)

^^can u explain why?. bcoz cash deposit transfer immediately.

called today smc, they said payment has been received .will ship by
 today evening.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Congos buddy.. Waiting for unboxing pics and review.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 26, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Congos buddy.. Waiting for unboxing pics and review



Sure dude


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 26, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^can u explain why?. bcoz cash deposit transfer immediately.
> 
> called today smc, they said payment has been received .will ship by
> today evening.



Congrats!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 26, 2012)

thank u ram. when u r getting 7850


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 26, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> thank u ram. when u r getting 7850



I don't have the money yet. I have 7.7K with me right now, i am looking to sell my old iPhone 3g 8 gb for around 13K since i got some repair done on it for 3.3K, got it a new display and new battery. so once i sell my iphone i should be able to get the gigabyte OC edition or some other 7850.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ then sell it fast,, bcoz aircel is giving iphone 3gs for 9999/-


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 26, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^ then sell it fast,, bcoz aircel is giving iphone 3gs for 9999/-



They are giving it away with their post paid connection from what i heard and also, people love jailbroken phones so i am not too worried about selling my iPhone.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 27, 2012)

damn frustrating with smc. after i made payment not even a single call from them. I called today, product dispatched and got tracking details.
mods please dont close this thread untill i receive my product.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2012)

So, when is your expected delivery?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 28, 2012)

31st  july


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone experience with blue dart regarding the status:Linehaul Delayed,Accident/Traffic-Jam.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ common with them but don't worry you will get the product by today or tomorrow.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ thanks topgear.just received my product.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

COngratz,, would you mind posting some pics though ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 1, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> COngratz,, would you mind posting some pics though ?



sure i'll do it


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 5, 2012)

mods please close this thread, as i received my product.


----------

